# Rosa Cuba Herencia Cigar Review - Outstanding



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Starts off with a flowery hint but very light finishes off peppery. Very good draw. Lasts 30 to 40 mins. Excellent smoke for less than a buck per stick.

Read the full review here: Rosa Cuba Herencia Cigar Review - Outstanding


----------

